# Three phones that changed the world, and three phones that didn't



## oval_man (Dec 2, 2008)

*The three most influential phones in the past 5 years*

Motorola RAZR V3​ 
*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/motorola-razr-v3.jpg​ 

Nokia N95​ 
*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/nokia-n95.jpg​ 

Apple iPhone​ 
*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/apple-iphone.jpg​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
..and the three most disappointing phones​ 
Motorola ROKR E1​ 
*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/motorola-rokr-e1.jpg​ 
Nokia 7700​ 
*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/nokia-7700.jpg​ 
Panasonic X300​ 
*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/panasonic-x300.jpg​ 

source: *www.mobilegazette.com/three-phones-08x10x16.htm


*List ur choice............*​


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

*Don't know about other, but the following phone changed my World  Using it for 4 years *

*www.ferra.ru/images/149/149239.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2008)

why did ROKR E1 Fail? , my brother had a E398 and it was really good at that time, E1 looked the same , dono what was inside


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

*Good Post and also Nice way to advertise *


----------



## dd_wingrider (Dec 2, 2008)

Rokr E1 was a very good phone, my friend had one from dubai and its music capabilities including speakers were awesome atleast in back in 2005.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 2, 2008)

*www.letsgomobile.org/images/news/sonyericsson/sony_ericsson_k800_silver.jpg

K790 (First phone with Xenon)

*img.alibaba.com/photo/10329678/Ericson_T68.jpg

T68-First phone with a color display and bluetooth

*www.lordpercy.com/k750_2.JPG

K750- 2 mp cam with quickshare

*www.mobilesdata.com/images/big/Sony_Ericsson/W800.jpg

W800-First walkman


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 2, 2008)

Nokia 1100 for low budget phone with torch
 SE K700i for first successful phone with cam


----------



## trigger (Dec 2, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Don't know about other, but the following phone changed my World  Using it for 4 years *
> 
> *www.ferra.ru/images/149/149239.jpg


what a coincidence, same phone, same city..


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> what a coincidence, same phone, same city..


Me from Bhopal dude


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the best phone ever made in its time will have to be *Nokia 1100*.

It was a revolution in its own right.

It had none of these frills found in modern phones, but it had what was actually useful - light weight, great durability, alarm clock with a highly useful feature called SNOOZE, a FLASHLIGHT which is hardly found on phones anymore, and, most importantly, a long battery life.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Dec 2, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> what a coincidence, same phone, same city..




same phone with my sister.
loudest FM voice i have ever heard but really AWFUL battery


----------



## max_demon (Dec 2, 2008)

SE k750
Apple iPhone
(not a phone but device) Playstation Portable
RAZR V3


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

saurabhpatel said:


> same phone with my sister.
> loudest FM voice i have ever heard but really AWFUL battery


Awful when you are constsnt Radio listner... without radio, battery life is great


----------



## oval_man (Dec 3, 2008)

These two really old phones made life easy for many 'oldies' ???!!!!! So,they were Trendsetters

*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/450px-Nokia_5110.jpg *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/Nokia_3310.png

So,What are these??


----------



## trigger (Dec 3, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Me from Bhopal dude


 
So am I.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^

OH! Great  I got confused from your Location set to Mumbai. BTW what you do?


----------



## trigger (Dec 3, 2008)

one another software engineer


----------



## krates (Dec 3, 2008)

This phone has changed the life of thousands of people out there..........

*www.mobile-phone-games-world.co.uk/1100.jpg

And this phone changed mine life.........

*www.cellphonebeat.com/images/nokia_n73_music_edition_.jpg


----------



## raj_in (Dec 4, 2008)

oval_man said:


> *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/Nokia_3310.png


u hav u luv this mobile
i used it before i bought the motoflip
which is gud in its own way
*imshopping.rediff.com/shopping/pixs/3907/m/motow220.JPG


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 5, 2008)

IMHO the very look at any mobile changed from Nokia 6600,"HISTORIC MOBILE"

I would even call "pre-6600 era" and "post-6600 era"

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Nokia6600.jpg  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/nokia-6600-3.jpg

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/nokia-6600-6.jpg  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/nokia-6600-2.jpg

I love my Nokia 6600,it was a gr8 phone during 2003-04 (I remember purchasing 6600 for 27K on 29Nov'03 with 2 years warranty and 1 yr free Insurance cover)

Good old days!!!!


----------



## Bandu (Dec 5, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> what a coincidence, same phone, same city..




Ha... another coincidence same phone (until 3 days back), but different country 

Couple of days ago I got myself a Nokia 6288


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Dec 5, 2008)

Three Phones that changed our world:-

1. Nokia 1100, 3310, 3315:- Revolutionized the low end phone market in India.

2. Nokia 6600:- Revolutionized the perception of people towards mobiles..Mobile market would not have been the same if this model wasn't there..The most successful phone model in India till date..

3. Motorola Razr, L6,L7:- Revolutionized the thickness of the phone..Slim is in coutersy these..

Three Phones that Didn't:-

1. Nokia N91:- The first high end N SERIES device which failed to make the desired impact due to its weight, physical HDD, and Sound Qulaity to some extent.

2. Moto Razr 2:- Didn't enjoyed a quarter of the success of its predecessor

3. Sony Ericsson K850:- One of the first 5 MP phone launched in India and that too at an affordable price..Still couldn't make the impact and SE has to shelve it earlier than expected..


My World Changed by Motorola E398 which I bought 4 years back and it still Rocksssssss.

And now my world revolves around my vkewl (Huawei C5330) from Virgin which gives free unlimited wap browsing on my handset along with the other usual stuff..Even the download on mobile is free..What more u can ask for?


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 8, 2008)

Nokia's flagship Camera phone 7520 made the camera available at the aam aadmi's mobile.. and yes i do agree iPhone and N95 changed the modern mobile industry. The less famous Nokia 6510 started to make people love compact mobile.. way before RAZr was introduced... P900 series UIQ phone brought a revolution in the Mobile PDA devices


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 8, 2008)

No one beats the T68i when it comes to mobile revolution.It was the first phone ever to have a color screen and sport bluetooth.Imagine a phone without these.

SE k700i, first phone with a 1.3 mp camera

SE P800i, first PDA to sport a touchscreen and a qwerty keyboard.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 8, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> SE k700i, first phone with a 1.3 mp camera.


You mean S700 right? Cause the K700 had VGA camera.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yea, sorry. Thanx. also the first phone to sport a CCD lens. S700.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 8, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> also the first phone to sport a CCD lens. S700.


No I don't think so. Sharp was making phones with CCD cameras before S700. Don't remember the model numbers though.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 8, 2008)

I am talking about commercial models.Technically, if you speak, there are models in Japan and other parts which had incorporated mobile camera and color screens long before it was available to the european and the asian market.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharp did make commercial models. They were sold in Europe and Asia. It's just that later on they lost some steam, not that they were going very strong to begin with. India never got a taste of Sharp's handsets but they were pretty popular in Europe. Some people have still clung on to their Sharps.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2008)

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/2681/701blackzn4.th.jpg


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ lol~ m vth u this really changed evry1's lyf 
hahaha


----------



## krates (Dec 9, 2008)

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5510-pictures-284.php*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/no5510_00.jpg

The Nokia 5510 is Nokia's first phone with a built in MP3 player and it has a 64 megabyte memory for storing MP3s. It also has a full QWERTY keyboard and an 84 x 48 monochrome display. 

*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/no2300_00.jpg

first phone with radio...


----------

